# Soggy bark



## Meathead01 (Sep 27, 2015)

I've got my brisket just like I want as far as flavor and texture, but bark comes out a little soggy and sticky. I'd like the bark to have a little bit of crunch. Suggestions?


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had good luck getting the bark to stand on it's own by using a more coarse salt and pepper. 
I use butcher paper when I wrap and once I take it off of the pit, I like to let it rest for about an hour.
Not sure what type of rub you are using but this has helped me.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

If you wrapping in foil, dont. Butcher paper is great for preserving the bark.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It is hard to make suggestions not knowing what you are doing currently.

1. What kind of cooker are you using? 
2. What is your cooking process? 
a. temperature?
b. time?
c. what are you using for rub?
d. are you wrapping at any time? if so, with what and for how long?


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

fattrout said:


> If you wrapping in foil, dont. Butcher paper is great for preserving the bark.


^^^^This^^^^

I only use butcher paper. Foil will never come near my briskets.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Butcher paper all the way for brisket


----------



## Meathead01 (Sep 27, 2015)

Using an offset smoker, try to stay in the 250 range, 1 to 1.5 hours per lb., rub is salt and pepper with some paprika and garlic powder. Wrap at around 185 with butcher paper and cook to around 205 internal temp. Let rest for at least an hour. Been using a water pan while cooking. 

Will try the coarse salt and pepper and maybe take out the water pan on the next one.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

From what I can see, there should be no reason why you shouldn't have a good bark. Try a brisket without the water pan. We have enough humidity that you do not need it. Dumb question, but the butchers paper you are using is the unwaxed kind, right? Since you are taking it all the way up to 185 before wrapping, then try one without wrapping at all. Just make sure you are running a clean fire and you will be just fine. 

The biggest tips would be to lose the water pan and make sure you are using unwaxed butchers paper or don't wrap at all. Also, only use kosher salt in your rub. The larger particles are beneficial.


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

I love having a good chunk of bark so i dont wrap at all but do use a water pan. Also, stay away from "powders" as much as possible. It's just sweats and turns to mush on the surface of the meat. So sub the garlic powder for something like garlic salt. The paprika you cant really do anything about. Maybe use less and rely on your heat/wood to give you that good dark color.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

A little bit of sugar or brown sugar in your rub recipe will help carmelize the bark. Not so much that you can actually taste it though.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Speaking of butcher paper where is a good place to buy it?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

https://www.amazon.com/Peach-Butche...&qid=1465408530&sr=8-5&keywords=butcher+paper


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> A little bit of sugar or brown sugar in your rub recipe will help carmelize the bark. Not so much that you can actually taste it though.


turbinado is even better.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

It sounds like somewhere in the cooking process it is steaming its own bark soggy. Kinda like chicken skin, its good crunchy but if steam gets it, turns to a soggy mess. Yuck.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

If the soggy bark is happening to you recently, and you are using the water pan, it could be too much moisture inside the pit with our humidity levels high already.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Carmelization of sugars gives you a good bark. I don't wrap my briskest unless I have to store it in a cooler for more than an hour before serving. I prefer to take it off the smoker and lest it rest on the cutting board for about 45 minutes. 

That said, a proper bark will resist a fair amount of moisture from wrapping even in foil.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is a brisket I cooked last Saturday

14lb prime packer from Costco.
Trimmed (probably down to 13lbs, not sure)
Rubbed with 45% kosher salt, 45% course black pepper, 5% granulated garlic, 5% spanish paprika
Cooked at 225 (regulated with Guru Digi Q)with live oak chunks on my Primo Kamado. Put on the pit at 10pm Friday, took off around 2:30pm 195 internal in the flat just starting to get probe tender. 
Wrapped in butchers paper when i got it off of the pit and rested in the oven for an hour. Vacuum sealed and in my deep freeze waiting for vacation where it will be thawed, panned and reheated. Cut off a corner of the flat to check the quality and have a taste. Great bark, excellent flavor and decent smoke ring. Yes, I did cut with the grain on that 1 cut, and will slice the opposite way when I get to it.


----------



## WhiteHouse (Jun 14, 2016)

manintheboat said:


> Here is a brisket I cooked last Saturday
> 
> 14lb prime packer from Costco.
> Trimmed (probably down to 13lbs, not sure)
> ...


Very nice Sir


----------

